# Doylestown 2016?



## NJ Cuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone know if there is going to be a Doylestown competition for 2016?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

I imagine there could be one, but there will probably be at least 1 or 2 in Pennsylvania anyway.

By the way, the Official Competitions forum is only for confirmed official competitions.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 29, 2015)

damnit you got me a lil hyped for this

I'll have to ask Collin Burns

edit: yeah he said probably


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> damnit you got me a lil hyped for this



yeah usually you expect these threads to be actual comps lol hopefully a mod moves it


----------

